# Looking to have a shop building built.



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

Right now I pay about $700/month for 3 12x35 storage units and I'm thinking about how that's a good amount of money to spend every month. I was looking at steel pre fabricated buildings, around 60x80 to store a boat, two trailers and some wood working tools that I do as a hobby. 

My questions are:

Can a steel shop building be built on residential land?

Will the noise of carpentry tools be an issue?

What does it cost to have a pad made for the shop?


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm in the very beginning stages of this and am not familiar with what codes etc there might be.


----------



## Msradell (Dec 10, 2019)

Whether it could be built residential Internet depends on the zoning/HOA rules in your area, they vary widely depending on what part of the country you are in. Same goes for the noise from the carpentry tools.

The price of the slab will vary somewhat regionally but you're looking at somewhere around $15,000- $20,000.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

So that includes leveling /grading the lot and pouring concrete?


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

I wonder how sound proof these buildings are if you insulate them?


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> Right now I pay about $700/month for 3 12x35 storage units and I'm thinking about how that's a good amount of money to spend every month. I was looking at steel pre fabricated buildings, around 60x80 to store a boat, two trailers and some wood working tools that I do as a hobby.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...





How big is your lot???


Are you in an incorporated city
Or
In a Texas county area ??


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

Have you looked at  a Mueller, Inc building??


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

Harris and Galveston county are the two counties I'm looking at in tx. I haven't bought a lot yet because I'm not sure how much bigger the lot needs to be compared to the building size.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

That would be a question to either the city you are looking at or the county government.

Texas cities have their own zoning and building codes.

Some of the actual county areas, outside city limits. County building requirements are sometimes less stringent.

60x80 will need a good size lot. Sometimes you run into setbacks from roads, property lines, easements 

Sounds like the way to go is find a property with a building already on it.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

Then just add to it if needed? There aren't many properties with steel buildings on them around me.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

Not sure if there is much county area land to choose from, down there. 
But sounds like that is where you need to be.

You might have a little trouble building that big on a residential lot, in an incorporated city.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 10, 2019)

How big of a lot do I typically need for a 4800 sq ft building? I've found several lots that have no deed restrictions, but the fact that they are next to houses kind of worries me. Maybe it would be better to find a commercially zoned lot? Then I don't have to worry about noise. etc. There are a few lots here in there in the .37-.50 acre size range. Anywhere from $15,000-$45,000


----------



## ICE (Dec 11, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> I wonder how sound proof these buildings are if you insulate them?


Do the woodworking in the center of the building and you should be far enough away from the neighbors.


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> How big of a lot do I typically need for a 4800 sq ft building? I've found several lots that have no deed restrictions, but the fact that they are next to houses kind of worries me. Maybe it would be better to find a commercially zoned lot? Then I don't have to worry about noise. etc. There are a few lots here in there in the .37-.50 acre size range. Anywhere from $15,000-$45,000





Just to clarify,,,

1. do you want the shop only?!

2. Or a shop and a house to live in??


Call mueller in your area, they should have some answers to your questions also


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 11, 2019)

Shop only on the lot.


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> Shop only on the lot.



Yea don’t think a city would let you set it on a residential lot, unless zoned also for that type of use.

If you build it on commercial, you are going to run into a lot of requirements.

Maybe if you do not want to buy an already built building,,, rent or lease one, till you get a better idea,


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think a lot of existing buildings are owned by businesses and my guess is they would want to sell the whole business.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 11, 2019)

I wonder if this is going to be too expensive. I have a budget of around $100,000


----------



## jar546 (Dec 11, 2019)

A lot of places don't allow an accessory structure unless there is a primary structure already there.  As stated, these are questions for the specific municipality you are looking into.


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> I think a lot of existing buildings are owned by businesses and my guess is they would want to sell the whole business.




Contact a commercial real estate agent, and they will have a list of vacant buildings, or soon to be vacant for sale. OR Lease


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> I wonder if this is going to be too expensive. I have a budget of around $100,000




Contact a Mueller in the area, they have been through this enough times, to give you some advice


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 11, 2019)

Will do sir. Thank you.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 12, 2019)

Apparantly they haven't. They just make the buildings, they don't even put them together or do any of the foundation work.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 16, 2019)

I got a quote of $160,000 to have a 60x80 building installed and that includes building cost, labor and the slab.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sounds a bit expensive.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2019)

Eddie_23 said:


> Sounds a bit expensive.



You need to decide first what city you want this in!

And you still sound like you think you can put it on a residential lot.


What you are proposing, will get involved and cost some more money.

Decide on a city and go have a face to face with them, so you get a better picture of what is involved.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 16, 2019)

He gave me a price based on that city. Yes you're right it needs to be commercially zoned.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 16, 2019)

We don't have that many commercially zoned properties in my area.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 17, 2019)

consider an Ag property with an old barn?
How tall do you want it to be?
Goggle metal buildings, there are many modular buildings available. 
As to lot size, FAR (floor area ratio) will control how large a lot you need.
100K doesn't seem out of reason depending on interior finishes, plumbing, elec., hvac you may require.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 17, 2019)

I want to put a boat in it so 15 ft door opening atleast, probably more like 17ft.


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> consider an Ag property with an old barn?
> How tall do you want it to be?
> Goggle metal buildings, there are many modular buildings available.
> As to lot size, FAR (floor area ratio) will control how large a lot you need.
> 100K doesn't seem out of reason depending on interior finishes, plumbing, elec., hvac you may require.




Yep and trees, and parking spaces, and bathrooms, and masonry finish, and exterior lighting, and and and and and and


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 17, 2019)

What say you Eddie?


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 17, 2019)

I like your idea. Buy a property with a building on it then maybe just add on to what's there. Dealing with the government their is no telling what it would cost because they pretty much have you by the balls once you start building.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 18, 2019)

They are looking out for you Eddie, even if you choose not too (smiling).
Will it be insured? they may have some concerns too.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 18, 2019)

I understand.  I do have one more question. What if it's a lot with no deed restrictions? Does it still need to be on a commercial lot then? I find it hard to believe that people went out and spent $200-$300,000 just so they can have a building to store a bunch if junk and work on a hobby.


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2019)

Either they are rich, rent, or other.

The city does not care, it is still a commercial design, and has to meet all city requirements::

""What if it's a lot with no deed restrictions? Does it still need to be on a commercial lot then?"""

So start picking out what trees you like.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 18, 2019)

Because they won't let me build and I'll be stuck with a useless lot with trees?


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 19, 2019)

Buyer be wary Eddie, or did you already buy it?


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 19, 2019)

I havent done anything yet.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2019)

Good, a lot to consider eh?


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yep. Complicated just like everything else in life.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 20, 2019)

I probably would be better off just keeping $200k in the stock market.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 20, 2019)

I may look into something outside city limits. Maybe they have less restrictions. I can buy a couple acres for a lot less money. Like $50k.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2019)

Your $$, your call as you see it.


----------



## Eddie_23 (Dec 25, 2019)

Was riding in the car with the family today coming home from Christmas dinner. Looking out the car window we have tons of metal warehouse style buildings around me just down the road. I think I'm going to just wait and see what comes up for sale that will work for me. That way I already will know what it cost for the building with no surprises and will know the property tax cost. Looks like I'll be going over my 100k budget, but that's okay. I think something built 10 or 20 years ago will probably be more solid than anything you can buy today, plus probably cheaper too factoring the cost of concrete these days.


----------

